# Treat recipes?



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

I love baking, and I've been wondering about baking some treats for Prickles. He's a very picky eater, and I've done some experimentation with varying levels of success. 
So I decided to ask here about any hedgie treat recipes/ideas! 🙂 thank you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I love baking too! 
I took a dog treat recipe and adapted it for a hog! And then changed it a bit to make some with chicken.
Its does make a huge amount of treats as they are made so small!! For me its no real issues I make some for the dog and Holly - they love all the recipes I'm giving you. 

So one is coconut 
1 1/2 cup (375g) Coconut flour
1 cup (250ml) water
2 large egg
2tablespoon (30g) coconut oil

Preheat oven to 180°C and line some baking trays with parchment paper

Beat the eggs, then add cool melted coconut oil and water then add the flour half a cup at a time - coconut flour is really absorbent so make sure it binds together.

Tear little bits off and shape for the size you want

Bake for 15 minutes, - should be a little golden on the edges keep an eye them as all ovens are different

Leave to cool

Storing:
Store in a air tight container in the fridge for 2 weeks or in the freezer for 3 months

And these one I made yesterday

Coconut chicken 
1 1/2 cup (375g) Coconut flour
550g cooked and pureed chicken
2 large egg
2tablespoon (30g) coconut oil

Preheat oven to 180°C and line some baking trays with parchment paper

Boil the chicken - have the water come up so it just covers the chicken, leave to cook until it fully cooked and falling apart, there should be a small amount of water left too. Once its cool puree it with a bit of the water in a blender.

Beat the eggs, then add cool melted coconut oil and the pureed chicken then add the flour half a cup at a time - coconut flour is really absorbent so make sure it binds together (it will still fall apart from a big ball you wont be able to roll it, but it should bind in small amounts. 

Tear little bits off and shape for the size you want

Bake for 15 minutes, - should be a little golden on the edges keep an eye them as all ovens are different

Leave to cool

Storing:
Store in a air tight container in the fridge for 2 weeks or in the freezer for 3 months

And then the last one I done

Coconut chicken with cinnamon and ginger

Its the same as the coconut chicken just add 1/4 teaspoon ginger and 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon

Okay and why ginger and cinnamon? Well the give a little more and different flavour but also
Ginger can help sooth upset stomachs, releave nausea, ease motion sickness, and aids with digestion, anti inflammatory, and anti cancer properties Cinnamon can boots energy, and has natural anti fungal properties

Theres 3 types of biscuit treats there all loved by my hog and my dog both of which are very picky! 
I may have more soon and I can keep giving you them as I come up with them! If you have a question on any stage because you don't think it seems right, just take a picture and ask. I'm coming online a lot more recently.


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you so much! I'd love more if you come up with them. 😉 I'm wondering whether substituting crumbled up cat kibble for some one the flour would work... I think my picky Prickles would be more likely to eat the treats then... I'll have to experiment! 😉


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Maybe. But coconut is a good taste try doing scrambled egg without the milk obviously cooked in some coconut oil and see how that goes with the coconut flavour.

The chicken ones taste more chicken than coconut (I tried a little bit to check the taste)

Not sure how well the crumbled biscuit will work.

Or you could try this recipe - I haven't tried it yet

1/2 cup sweet potato (cooked, mashed, and no skin)
1/2 cup cooked, shredded chicken
1 egg
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Preheat oven to 180°C line a baking tray with grease proof paper
Place all ingredients in a mixing bowl. Simply using a spoon, thoroughly combine.
Make some small hog sized shapes.
Bake for 15-20 minutes.
Let cool for about 5 minutes and then carefully transfer to a wire rack (may put something on it stop them falling through the hole) to finish cooling.
Store in the refrigerator in an airtight container for up to 3-5 days.

Idk how well they freeze or how much longer it will make them last you'll have to wait or find out yourself.


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

I've tried giving Prickles chicken, but he doesn't seem to like the taste. I'll try the scrambled egg in coconut oil and see what he thinks.
Thank you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Hm, I would try with the chicken with the egg. See if he eats it then.
Sometimes they just like a bit other flavour mixed with the meat.
Like I put the flaxseed oil on the turkey to give it a bit more flavour
And I add veg with the chicken so its jot just chicken she has the flavours from the veg with it.

The only one I never have have to worry about her taking is the duck she LOVES duck! And salmon too - very small amounts and only ever gets fresh salmon nothing like smoked salmon.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Another recipe! Its more like a cake so good as a birthday cake treat!

2 tablespoons refined coconut oil (melted)
1 egg
1 tablespoon water
53g coconut flour
1/4-1/2 small empire Apple (depending how much apple you want) - Grated
If you want frosting you can use pureed apple or mashed sweet potatp

Method:
Preheat oven to 180 degrees C
Use some (extra) melted coconut oil to grease the small mould you are using - a small ramekin or the tiny cilicon cupcake moulds work well! 

In a medium bowl, mix together the melted coconut oil and eggs. Stir in the flour and apple until totally absorbed.

Put the batter into the ramekin (or whatever you are using) bake until lightly browned and firm when pressed in the center, 15 minutes.

Cool in the ramekin (or whatever you are using), then remove. 
Ice if you want, add some insects for the hog if you wish. Serve!

Storing them I'm not sure just yet! But air tight container always! Prob last a week in the fridge and couple months in the freezer


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

The cake I used a small silicon mould - boring round but use whatever shape! I couldn't find my heart shaped ones!

I filled it as far up in the photo. They don't rise. The photo is also what they look like cooked.
And you test that they are cooked the same way you test any other cake!


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

Oooh, thank you! I'll add it to my hedgie treat recipe book/folder/thing!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Well my dog loves them! I'll let know about Holly letter when she has it because today is her birthday! (Which is why I made them)


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

This was so helpful Ria! Thanks!!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I have another treat recipe although its not really baking!

Hoggy meatballs!
Can also be used as hoggy cake.

Makes about 145g of mix
Makes 16 small dog meat balls - weighing about 5g and 16 hog meatballs - weighing about 2-3g

80g Mince meat - Lamb, beef or Turkey
1/2 an egg
35g Plain oats normal or gluten&wheat free depending on diet needs. 

Put in a bowl mix together until well combined
Shape into a cake shape for hoggy meat cake. Shape into small balls for hoggy meat balls (make some bigger for dogs and cats too)
Dry fry untill cooked all the way through or put in the oven at 200°C (fan) and cook for about 10-15 mins (as its only small) or until you think its fully cooked.

If you did a cake you can add some mashed (no butter or milk) hog safe veg - sweet potato, carrot or parsips work really well as icing and fave insects on top as decorations 

Once cooked these can be:
Frozen put in a airtight bag/container kept for 3 months. 
Kept in the fridge in an airtight bag/container for a week

Here are some pictures of them in the making and cooked

Both Holly and my dog love them!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyone wanting a lot of good recipes should check this out
https://www.handmadejust4u.co.uk/product/digital-hedgehog-cook-book

I think unless your in the UK you can't buy anything other than the digital book, but the recipes are great!


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

Oooh, how fun! I'll have to try to buy the download. Thank you for sharing the link!


----------

